# Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to...



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well today marks the anniversary of my living 75 years on this old earth. Yes, I'll accept praise, and yes, I'll accept presents, but most of all, I'll accept love.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

-^*^*^*-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love you


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

OOO°)OO. 
Happy birthday !!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a big deal! Sending lots of love and respect your way.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Happy birthday


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! Getting older is not easy :smile: Best wishes for another 25 or 30.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday BP!!!~! Not to far behind ya. Oh yea I love you too. :mrgreen:


----------

